# Mabuhay! (How to say "welcome" in the Philippines)



## john18inch (May 12, 2019)

Mabuhay everyone! I wanted to introduce myself to the VI community. I'm a composer and piano/keyboard player, and I primarily make music for media. I wanted to share a few pics of my setup.

Cubase on 8 core Mac Pro 5,1 with 2 slave PCs via VE Pro. RME Fireface 400/Roland VMC-7100 for audio and MIDI, A7x's and Mixcubes for monitoring. Various East West Play, Kontakt libraries, Arturia, Synthmaster, etc VSTs, plus 2 UAD-2 PCI-E cards and Waves for effects. Studio Electronics Code 8 (w/ CS80 filters) and SE-1X Nova Edition for analog synth flavor. I don't record live too often, but just in case there's a Rupert Neve 511 pre and dbx compressor in a BAE lunchbox.













I have another smaller setup downstairs for sketching out ideas. MacBook Pro 15" with dual internal 500gb SSDs and 16gb ram, Roland FA-101 Firewire interface, Roland A500 Pro controller, and an old pair of Event PS6 that I had sitting around. Loaded up with Komplete Ultimate 12 collector's edition, Synthmaster, and some other stuff.





Salamat (thanks) for reading my post!


----------



## C.R. Rivera (May 12, 2019)

Welcome aboard! The only thing missing in your studio is a plentiful supply of Pancit and Lumpia, and, San Miguel to help the journey to making music 
Whereabouts in the PI are you located? I spent many wonderful days and nights, sunny or rainy, in Subic, Manila, and Grande Island. I miss jitneys!


----------



## artomatic (May 12, 2019)

Welcome, bro! I grew up in Sorsogon, moved here (northern Cali) when I was 9. It's a great time to be a composer. Pretty impressive studio setup. Must be the envy of many composers there. 
All the best!!


----------



## Luizangelo00 (Jun 14, 2019)

Hey man! First off, you have a really sick battlestation! I wish I can save enough money so I can buy similar gears and stuff, and maybe a small recording studio too (I wanna go producing bands someday).

Hello, I am a from Rizal, currently studying in PUP and I wanted to get into film and video game scoring (and my bands, too). I usually play and composing different stuff since 2016, mainly ambient and experimental music.

I used to have that typical shitty PC and laptop (like really messy and laggy computers) but now I only use Caustic through Samsung phones which is I think much better when I had those shitty computers haha! learned a lot of disciplines and it taught me basic stuff that I should did before like tweaking my own sounds etc.

The inspirations why I love this path are Trent Reznor, Hans Zimmer and Koji Kondo


----------

